
Little things that matter in a software engineering interview - guimonz
https://link.medium.com/Mdp0vxJOmS
======
guimonz
Not letting me repost now. Here's the link meanwhile:
[https://medium.com/@guimonz/little-things-that-matter-in-
a-s...](https://medium.com/@guimonz/little-things-that-matter-in-a-software-
engineering-interview-afbd39caa36)

------
dang
Link shorteners are banned on HN; you could repost this using the underlying
URL.

~~~
guimonz
Sure, will fix. Thanks

